
Show HN: Search IKEA by item size my weekend project - llygoden
http://www.ikeabysize.com/
======
rhizome
A few things:

    
    
      - Note that each dimension is optional
      - Country selector is grey, looking like it's disabled
      - Change to a tile gallery so you can use larger pictures.
      - Results should be listed with their actual size. 
        Getting a baking pan when searching for 24"x24", and 
        having the pan be listed with those dimensions makes it
        hard to find the furniture I really want to see.
      - On that note, maybe segment the products by
        kitchen/accessory/bathroom/etc...I'm not sure how Ikea
        handles that.
    

Excellent job, though! I bought my car a few years ago based on size, and I
was wishing for (and planning on building) something like this. Heck,
"everythingbysize.com" is probably available. :) Suffice it to say, I wish
there were more attribute-based search engines.

EDIT: Hmm, is it only searching kitchen products?

------
llygoden
This is my first weekend project submitted to HN.

I needed a TV stand for my new house that had to be an exact height. Trying to
find items on IKEA's website by height was not possible so I've parsed their
web catalogue for all their products and come up with a web page to search my
database.

By default it returns the items that will fit the dimensions requested the
best, you can then click on the height, width, depth column headers to sort by
the one selected.

I'm not the best designer in the world I was just messing around with code for
my own personal use.

